# It's TORNADO season



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

yes!!!!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Tornadoes are truly awesome and terrifying. If you have ever seen one form, you have a greater appreciation for the forces of nature.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

This is as close as I ever want to get to one (ATM security camera video of an EF5 taking out a house):


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

No, it's hurricane season.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> No, it's hurricane season.


 
Slight difference: 200 MPH and 2 days warning.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Buddha In Babylon said:


> yes!!!!


 Did you take this picture or did you find it on the internet?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Did you take this picture or did you find it on the internet?


http://majorlycool.com/media/1/20080208-waterspouts.jpg


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

I love Tornado season, seeing that we maintain the city's siren $$$.


----------

